# Mindfulness-Based Anxiety Reduction (A Free Self-Help Resource)



## MrWibblyWobbly (Mar 2, 2012)

Has anyone found this site?: http://www.mindfulrecovery.com/new_site/orientation/orientation.html (the best place to start is on that page; then, move down the "Phases" listed along the right-hand side, while referencing the "Assessment", "Treatment", and "Media" links as you go along)

It looks like a really elegant combination of many of the therapies I've looked at: Mindfulness, Cognitive-Behavioral Therapy, and Schema Therapy. It's a self-help site that includes patient education, as well as actual techniques. It seems pretty comprehensive. I just read through a lot of it, and it looks like exactly what I need right now. I especially like the "sayings" because it gives you ideas about what to specifically say to yourself when you're having an anxiety attack.


----------



## BoringBum (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you very much for posting this. I've never seen the page before, but have heard of the technique. Let us know how it goes for you if you decide to give it a shot.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Noted. Will set aside the time to read through it. I have to get back on attempting to try this.


----------



## candrnow (Jun 15, 2010)

I took an 8-week mindfulness meditation class (not mindfulness therapy, just meditation) earlier this year, and I've adapted the program by adding CBT in it. Different things work for different people, but this has been very effective for not only my SA but all of the issues I have in general. It really teaches you how to be kind and compassionate and accepting of yourself. I'd highly recommend you guys at least look into it and read about it. I'm probably the happiest and most content I've ever been in my almost 23 years of life because of a combination of mindfulness and some other very important factors (and people) in my life.


----------



## MrWibblyWobbly (Mar 2, 2012)

I've just gone through a few more of the modules. So far, this site is excellent: well-written, really helpful tools for exploring mindfulness and really understanding the underpinnings of anxiety, and great tools for actually handling the problems as they come up. I've done mindfulness meditation before, but this one has a more cognitive bent, which adds a lot of new and interesting angles to work with. Highly recommended!


----------



## rainbowsky (Apr 13, 2012)

that looks interesting thanks for posting, am really interested in mindfulness/meditation so will be good to have a read through it


----------



## owiej (Mar 29, 2009)

Has anyone used this websiet yet? How did you find it?

Iv'e got the book "A mindful path throuogh shyness" by Steve Flower but I'm wondering if this site might actually be better? Seems to go into more details about causes etc.


----------

